# one fallopian tube block



## trose45116 (Oct 16, 2009)

can you bill the diagnosis code for 628.2 and 620.8 when one is blocked and the other is not?


----------



## aslonsky (Oct 16, 2009)

Both code desciptions say "tube" not "tubes" so i would use them if the scenario only applies to one tube.


----------

